# Rand Paul wants pistols at sunrise ????????????????



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 3, 2013)

Rand Paul Responds To Plagiarism Accusations: 'If Dueling Were Legal In Kentucky..'



> Sen. Rand Paul (R-Ky.) fired back Sunday against accusations that he plagiarized portions of his speeches from Wikipedia articles, musing "if dueling were legal in Kentucky" he could "challenge" the charges....
> 
> He continued, "And like I say, if, you know, if dueling were legal in Kentucky, if they keep it up, you know, it would be a duel challenge. But I can't do that, because I can't hold office in Kentucky then."



What a jackass. Why do the Rs ALWAYS lie? He has been caught in another lie but doesn't have the balls to just man up and admit it. 

He needs to be careful what he wishes for cuz Rachel (the vampire lesbian) would shred him in a dual just as she did by making FACTS public.


----------



## Pauli007001 (Nov 3, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Rand Paul Responds To Plagiarism Accusations: 'If Dueling Were Legal In Kentucky..'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go back to your special porn stash!
You know, the one you claimed is for "research"!!
That's what they all say!!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 3, 2013)

> "And like I say, if, you know, if dueling were legal in Kentucky, if they keep it up, you know, it would be a duel challenge. But I can't do that, because I can't hold office in Kentucky then."



The few hard-core rightists taking Paul seriously as a potential GOP presidential nominee can now stop. 

First the drones and now the duel, this nitwit has zero credibility.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 3, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > "And like I say, if, you know, if dueling were legal in Kentucky, if they keep it up, you know, it would be a duel challenge. But I can't do that, because I can't hold office in Kentucky then."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't forget his lies about his "professional affiliations" and his lies about civil rights.

Note to Pauli- don't know what you're talking about. Why are you so scared to address the FACT that Rand Paul just got caught in yet another lie?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 3, 2013)

Rand just ended his campaign before he began.  Fool.


----------



## rdean (Nov 3, 2013)

If you are going to wear cheap wigs, at least get some that are colorful and make a statement.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 3, 2013)

Howitzers across the Rio Grande.

He's destroyed his chance for the democrat nomination with this.


----------



## Politico (Nov 4, 2013)

I wish people could still duel. We'd get rid of a lot of useless politicians.


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 4, 2013)

Plagiarists are ineligble to be president.  But they are eligible to be vice president.  One is occupying that office right now.
Another faux outrage from the Left.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 4, 2013)

Is humor always over the head of liberals?

are all of you really this dumb?


----------



## Sallow (Nov 4, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > "And like I say, if, you know, if dueling were legal in Kentucky, if they keep it up, you know, it would be a duel challenge. But I can't do that, because I can't hold office in Kentucky then."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Basically yeah.

He's a lock with the Tea Party..and that's it.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 4, 2013)

Two Thumbs said:


> Is humor always over the head of liberals?
> 
> are all of you really this dumb?



Was his snit about civil rights an attempt at humor as well?

How about the government shutdown..

Boy howdy..that was a knee slapper.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 4, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Plagiarists are ineligble to be president.  But they are eligible to be vice president.  One is occupying that office right now.
> Another faux outrage from the Left.



What outrage?

Everyone's laughing at Paul.

Remember when you guys had a good laugh about Biden when he didn't source one phrase and he was kept out of politics for several years?

Well Paul lifted several pages verbatim out of the web.

How long should that keep him out?


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 4, 2013)

So he didn't plagerize but that won't stop this crew at UsMB


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 4, 2013)

Sallow said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Plagiarists are ineligble to be president.  But they are eligible to be vice president.  One is occupying that office right now.
> ...



When was Biden kept out of politics?  He was a Senator since 1973?


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 4, 2013)

Sallow said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Plagiarists are ineligble to be president.  But they are eligible to be vice president.  One is occupying that office right now.
> ...



Let me see you. Now re: Paul. Who was his writer? I want to know.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 4, 2013)

I love the thought of pistols at dawn. Rand must be a romantic.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 4, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Is humor always over the head of liberals?
> ...



you really need to change your avi to a sheep.

and try to have a free thought, once a week.

Ya know, baby steps.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 4, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> I love the thought of pistols at dawn. Rand must be a romantic.



flint locks at 20 paces were unlikely to hit the intended target, that's why it was popular over swords.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 4, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > > "And like I say, if, you know, if dueling were legal in Kentucky, if they keep it up, you know, it would be a duel challenge. But I can't do that, because I can't hold office in Kentucky then."
> ...



And what would those have been?


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 4, 2013)

Two Thumbs said:


> Is humor always over the head of liberals?
> 
> are all of you really this dumb?



I do believe they are.


----------



## mamooth (Nov 4, 2013)

The state Constitution of Kentucky still says that the governor, members of the General Assembly and all lawyers get kicked out of their office if they duel. Had a bloody past, Kentucky did. But a senator like Rand Paul isn't covered by the dueling clause. So he can always make a challenge.

However, according to the tradition of duels, one may decline a challenge from a social inferior with no loss of honor. Hence, almost anyone may freely decline any challenge from Rand Paul or any Tea Party type.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 4, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> I love the thought of pistols at dawn. Rand must be a romantic.



How's this for romantic?

Three Pages Of Rand Paul's Book Were Plagiarized From Think Tanks



> An entire section of Kentucky Sen. Rand Pauls 2013 book Government Bullies was copied wholesale from a 2003 case study by the Heritage Foundation, BuzzFeed has learned. The copied section, 1,318 words, is by far the most significant instance reported so far of Paul borrowing language from other published material.
> 
> The new cut-and-paste job follows reports by BuzzFeed, Politico, and MSNBC that Paul had plagiarized speeches either from Wikipedia or news reports. The book was published in August 2013 by Center Street, a division of Hachette Book Group.



REmembering when he lied about his professional affiliations, that the professional group that honored him was one that he formed and was the one and only member!

What Rand himself said about (ahem) stretching the truth til just before it breaks:



> Rand Paul was talking with University of Louisville medical students when one of them tossed him a softball. "The majority of med students here today have a comprehensive exam tomorrow. I'm just wondering if you have any last-minute advice."
> 
> "Actually, I do," said the ophthalmologist-turned-senator, who stays sharp (and keeps his license) by doing pro bono eye surgeries during congressional breaks. "I never, ever cheated. I don't condone cheating. But I would sometimes spread misinformation. This is a great tactic. Misinformation can be very important."
> 
> ...


Daily Kos: Lessons from Rand Paul: 'Misinformation can be very important'

Feel free to PROVE this lying SOB did not say this. 

Fact is, he's a liar.

I don't call that "romantic" at all. But, rw's have very low standards so I'll bet you all just adore this bag of slime.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 4, 2013)

mamooth said:


> The state Constitution of Kentucky still says that the governor, members of the General Assembly and all lawyers get kicked out of their office if they duel. Had a bloody past, Kentucky did. But a senator like Rand Paul isn't covered by the dueling clause. So he can always make a challenge.
> 
> However, according to the tradition of duels, one may decline a challenge from a social inferior with no loss of honor. Hence, almost anyone may freely decline any challenge from Rand Paul or any Tea Party type.



Just watched the guv of KY talking about what a rip roaring success ObamaCare has for people signing up. Seamless and easy and a whole lot of very happy Kentuckians.

As usual, as long as we keep the damn obstructionist pubs out of the way, our country does just fine.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## midcan5 (Nov 4, 2013)

Fascinating stuff. Could it just be that libertarians are so enamored of freedom that copying others work is covered by their ideological moral framework? Think about it, freedom is a  kinda vague concept, so why not claim freedom to copy? It's not like he was asked to do something original, there's nothing original about anything else he says so why is this different? He should make a stand for freedom and say, 'yes, I copied lots of stuff but I never claimed originality, I only claimed my libertarian freedom to copy.'  See how easy that is when freedom is the key. Think about all the nonsensical stuff he copied from dad.  Libertarians are fun to watch.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/189696-libertarian-flame.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/clean...od-books-on-libertarianism-3.html#post7425296


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 4, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> I love the thought of pistols at dawn. Rand must be a romantic.



This should come as no surprise, of course  given the fact Paul, as with most of his supporters, are ignorant reactionaries who exhibit an 18th Century worldview.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 4, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Basically yeah.
> 
> He's a lock with the Tea Party..and that's it.



You Khmer Rouge democrats really fear Rand....


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 4, 2013)

can anyone remember a day when luddy didn't have his panites in wad over something?

my gawd, how frikken pathetic

good ole hufferpuffer though, they know how to play their cult members so they pay for their site

you have to laugh at that...played like a fiddle

they and their party can go around calling the people in country, terrorist, hostage takers, flat earthers, deniers, etc

but don't talk about want to have a DUEL

TOUCHE


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 4, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> can anyone remember a day when luddy didn't have his panites in wad over something?
> 
> my gawd, how frikken pathetic
> 
> ...



It shows the fear the Khmer Rouge has of Paul, the effort they put into slandering him.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 4, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > can anyone remember a day when luddy didn't have his panites in wad over something?
> ...



I swear this site has become nothing but leftie loony toons wailing about anything dumb

today they want to put a potato on the football teams helmets then they won't have to change the Washington Redskins name


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 4, 2013)

yes really


http://www.usmessageboard.com/sports/322564-changing-the-redskins-name.html#post8098018


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 4, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...





According to you two, stealing the words of others and then lying about it are qualifications of candidates you revere and vote for. 

Libs expecting candidates to use their own words and to be honest in your dealings is tantamount to the Khmer Rouge.

Your lying and hyposcriy is what we have come to expect from nutters like Paul. Indeed, its retty indicative of the dishonesty and deep seated ignorance and stupity of the rw's. 

While you praise Paul for lying, stealing and cheating, I take pride in my disdain for you.

Carry on, nutters.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 4, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > can anyone remember a day when luddy didn't have his panites in wad over something?
> ...



"slander"?

Feel free to post PROOF that he did not lie, steal and cheat. 

How about you, steffy. Do you have PROOF that Paul did not lie, steal and cheat?


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 4, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



you know what I care much more about your party and elected idiots stealing our taxpayers money
but you need to blow a wad over him supposedly stealing someone's WORDS...then you need a life
you want to see deep seated ignorance, people need only go through this board and look at all you stupid threads like this one


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 4, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> According to you two, stealing the words of others and then lying about it are qualifications of candidates you revere and vote for.



What's funny is that even the hate site you linked to acknowledged that Dr. Paul had CITED the passage in question.

That ain't plagiarism, moron.



> Libs expecting candidates to use their own words and to be honest in your dealings is tantamount to the Khmer Rouge.



ROFL

{Teachers and scholars consider the *unattributed* use of someone else's words and ideas to be a very serious offense, but the public doesn't seem to mind much, at least when it comes to politics. The incidents of plagiarism and fabrication that forced Joe Biden to quit the 1988 presidential race have drawn little comment since his selection as Barack Obama's vice presidential running mate}

Why Biden's plagiarims shouldn't be forgotten.

Now, your hypocrisy is amusing, but also note the key concept, *attributed.* Dr. Paul credited Heritage as the source.

And notice that while the leftist hate sites are screaming, the Heritage Foundation is supporting Dr. Paul.

Funny dat...



> Your lying and hyposcriy is what we have come to expect from nutters like Paul. Indeed, its retty indicative of the dishonesty and deep seated ignorance and stupity of the rw's.
> 
> While you praise Paul for lying, stealing and cheating, I take pride in my disdain for you.
> 
> Carry on, nutters.



Rich irony considering the crimes of Joe Biden listed above.

This all serves to demonstrate the fear you have of Dr. Paul.


----------



## bianco (Nov 4, 2013)

Only trouble with duels...one might run into 'Billy The Kid'. 

Sword fights would be more interesting...tickets could be sold, with the proceeds going to charity.

Tis what they did old France...in the Assembly ... politicians duelling.

in the days of Scaramouche!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-QbO0bCf3c]Scaramouche trailer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rdean (Nov 4, 2013)

Famous Rand Paul "Quotes":

Give me liberty, or give me a new hairpiece.

Teach a man to fish and he will eat for a day, then let him die.

I want to live in a country without laws or regulations.  Do you suppose there is such a place Toto?  There must be.  It's not a place you can get to by a boat or a train.  It's far far away, behind the moon, beyond the rain......


----------



## rdean (Nov 4, 2013)

More famous Rand Paul quotes:

If you even dream of beating me, you better wake up and apologize because I'm a libertarian.

You have nothing to fear but the beer itself.

I have a dream and I dreamed I was president.


----------



## whitehall (Nov 4, 2013)

What would lefties do without their daily dose of cherry picked outrage furnished by Media Matters and Huffington? JFK won the Pulitizer Prize for a book (Profiles in Courage) that was written by someone else. It is alleged that Barry Hussein's alleged autobiography was ghost written by his friend and mentor, domestic terrorist Bill Ayers.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 4, 2013)

I was on a forum and there was a mod who had issues with me.  He would infract me for posting something in what he in his infinitesimally small mind in the wrong forum, or some such pettiness.  One day, I responded, well why don't you just shoot me at sunrise.  The next morning I got up and there was a mega big infraction.  Some people just aren't mod/admin material.  I have run across several of those on forums.


----------



## rdean (Nov 4, 2013)

whitehall said:


> What would lefties do without their daily dose of cherry picked outrage furnished by Media Matters and Huffington? JFK won the Pulitizer Prize for a book (Profiles in Courage) that was written by someone else. *It is alleged that Barry Hussein's alleged autobiography was ghost written by his friend and mentor, domestic terrorist Bill Ayers*.



It's also "alleged" that Obama is a "Mau Mau", born on Mars who eats children and kittens for breakfast.  By the tards.  Or their "ilk".  One of which, we just ran across.


----------



## rdean (Nov 4, 2013)

More "Quotes" by Rand Paul:

Whenever you find yourself on the side of the majority, it is time to pause and admire your own reflection.  Especially that new hairpiece.

Great minds discuss ideas; average minds discuss events; small minds vote for me.

The difference between a successful person and others is not a lack of strength, not a lack of knowledge, but rather a lack of having a rich and famous father.

If you don&#8217;t design your own life plan, chances are you&#8217;ll fall into someone else&#8217;s plan. And guess what they have planned for you? Not much. And that is the health care plan you really need.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 4, 2013)

rdean said:


> More "Quotes" by Rand Paul:
> 
> Whenever you find yourself on the side of the majority, it is time to pause and admire your own reflection.  Especially that new hairpiece.
> 
> ...



dean, you need to go get laid.


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 5, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > "And like I say, if, you know, if dueling were legal in Kentucky, if they keep it up, you know, it would be a duel challenge. But I can't do that, because I can't hold office in Kentucky then."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He would probably want a* "servant"* to hold his cloak while he duels it out...He will probably run is 2016, along with Cruz.  They will be the TP ticket I assume.  *Karl Rove* is going to have a kitten!


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 5, 2013)

Geezus, every time I think the Right Wing can't get crazier... 

They get crazier!


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 5, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Rand Paul Responds To Plagiarism Accusations: 'If Dueling Were Legal In Kentucky..'
> ...



Stupid response.  Given the author that's no surprise.,


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 5, 2013)

After review, the author of the OP needs to be commended, not only did he expose Rand Paul as too irresponsible to hold elected office, he was able to draw out the stupidest members of the echo chamber defending Paul, who has become an embarrassment to Kentucky, to the U.S. Senate and likely to his old man.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 5, 2013)

I live in KY and am not embarrassed by Rand Paul.  He spoke metaphorically and the uneducated concrete thinking left does not understand the metaphor.  You are the ones who should be embarrassed by your own cluelessness.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 5, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Rand Paul Responds To Plagiarism Accusations: 'If Dueling Were Legal In Kentucky..'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rand Paul has lost his ever loving mind.  He's trying to live up to Daddy's standards and failing miserably.  Rachel Maddow talked about him again last night, that'll teach him to call the press hacks and haters.  

Goodness, a duel?  With Rachel?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 5, 2013)

AGAIN!?!?!?!?!

Rand Paul May Have Plagiarized In Drug Sentencing Op-Ed



> Stewart wrote this in the introduction of his piece:
> 
> _ At least 20 states, both red and blue, have reformed their mandatory sentencing laws in some way, and Congress is considering a bipartisan bill that would do the same for federal crimes._
> 
> ...



This jerk doesn't seem capable of being honest for even a few minutes. 

The rw's can whine or they can prove he isn't a chronic liar.


----------



## paperview (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Pogo (Nov 5, 2013)

Aqua Buddha gets in touch with his inner Zell Miller!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 5, 2013)

rdean said:


> If you are going to wear cheap wigs, at least get some that are colorful and make a statement.



OMG, That's a hoot. 

Is there anything this creep is honest about?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Rand Paul has lost his ever loving mind.  He's trying to live up to Daddy's standards and failing miserably.  Rachel Maddow talked about him again last night, that'll teach him to call the press hacks and haters.
> 
> Goodness, a duel?  With Rachel?



So all you Communists agree, you won't vote for Rand Paul?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 5, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Rand Paul Responds To Plagiarism Accusations: 'If Dueling Were Legal In Kentucky..'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maddow should play THAT ONE often on her show.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 5, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Basically yeah.
> ...


----------



## Sallow (Nov 5, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Rand just ended his campaign before he began.  Fool.



Why?

The "New" republicans are dead set on putting up a "true believer" and if the old guard were smart, they'd let them.

Would be a great object lesson.


----------



## paperview (Nov 5, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Rand Paul has lost his ever loving mind.  He's trying to live up to Daddy's standards and failing miserably.  Rachel Maddow talked about him again last night, that'll teach him to call the press hacks and haters.
> ...


Ironically, by stealing other's work, and calling it his own, Paul is engaging in a form of communism.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 5, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> I live in KY and am not embarrassed by Rand Paul.  He spoke metaphorically and the uneducated concrete thinking left does not understand the metaphor.  You are the ones who should be embarrassed by your own cluelessness.



He didn't speak "metaphorically". He lifted the work of other people and called it his own.

You do understand what that is, don't you?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 5, 2013)

paperview said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



True.  Wiki is a *commun*ity knowledge base, ergo communist.

(Some of the simpler minds may think that's sarcasm.  It isn't.)


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 5, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > "And like I say, if, you know, if dueling were legal in Kentucky, if they keep it up, you know, it would be a duel challenge. But I can't do that, because I can't hold office in Kentucky then."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep. This shuts the door on any serious Presidential bid & would be an anchor being someone's VP candidate


----------



## paperview (Nov 5, 2013)

Pogo said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Wonder what Ayn Rand would have thought of the selfless efforts of thousands of disparate volunteers, building something together called Wikipedia, those individuals motivated not by selfish profit, but for the common good.

I wonder.

And something a devotee so steeped in Rand philosophy, would drink from it's well, -- without even acknowledging the source of the communal, selfless water...


I wonder.


----------



## rdean (Nov 5, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > More "Quotes" by Rand Paul:
> ...



Again?  I give it up so much I'm already exhausted.  I tell these young ladies they should go find men their own age, but they say to me, "Nobody does it better".


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 5, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Maddow should play THAT ONE often on her show.



So all thirty of you drooling baboons in her audience can masturbate to it?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 5, 2013)

paperview said:


> Ironically, by stealing other's work, and calling it his own, Paul is engaging in a form of communism.



Bummer that this isn't what he did.

Cited references are a normal part of books.

Another phony "scandal" by the blowhard left. :yawn:


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 5, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> yep. This shuts the door on any serious Presidential bid & would be an anchor being someone's VP candidate



Whew, that was a close one - but now you of the radical left can relax - after all, the entire fringe agrees that they won't vote for Paul...

I mean, you Marxists WERE going to vote for him, now you're not - right?

ROFL.....


----------



## paperview (Nov 5, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Ironically, by stealing other's work, and calling it his own, Paul is engaging in a form of communism.
> ...


Another one that doesn't understand what plagiarism is.

It's really creepy how so many of you Randians don't even understand stealing entire passages of works and passing them off as your own isn't wrong.

Even Rand Paul at this point admits it was wrong. 

Which makes me wonder:  How often do you steal other's words and pretend they are your own? Judging  by the comments here, there's nothing wrong with it, amirite?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 5, 2013)

paperview said:


> Another one that doesn't understand what plagiarism is.



I understand plagiarism just fine.

I also understand demagoguery.



> It's really creepy how so many of you Randians don't even understand stealing entire passages of works and passing them off as your own isn't wrong.
> 
> Even Rand Paul at this point admits it was wrong.
> 
> Which makes me wonder:  How often do you steal other's words and pretend they are your own? Judging  by the comments here, there's nothing wrong with it, amirite?



It's amusing how desperate you are to attack Paul.

You fear him greatly.

Good!


----------



## paperview (Nov 5, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Another one that doesn't understand what plagiarism is.
> ...




Looks like Paul fears the crap out of people who inspect his work.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 5, 2013)

paperview said:


> Looks like Paul fears the crap out of people who inspect his work.



Leftists are demagogues. You slander and libel those who are your enemies.

This is just the newest attack on Rand Paul. You think your REALLY have a "gotcha" here - which is amusing. It's a major snooze fest that only the most rabid Maddow viewers give a flying fuck about.

The moment the hate sites admitted that Paul had attributed the work to the original author, you leftists were left with your usual flinging of shit..

You can't even get me to bite, do you REALLY think the general public will give a shit?

:yawn:


----------



## whitehall (Nov 5, 2013)

rdean said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > What would lefties do without their daily dose of cherry picked outrage furnished by Media Matters and Huffington? JFK won the Pulitizer Prize for a book (Profiles in Courage) that was written by someone else. *It is alleged that Barry Hussein's alleged autobiography was ghost written by his friend and mentor, domestic terrorist Bill Ayers*.
> ...



I think you have Obama mixed up with the allegations against the former president. Media types ignore it but people who are skilled in analyzing writing styles have agreed that Obama's 1st autobiography was most likely ghost written by friend, political mentor and former domestic terrorist Bill Ayers.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 5, 2013)

Sallow said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Plagiarists are ineligble to be president.  But they are eligible to be vice president.  One is occupying that office right now.
> ...



You live in this bubble called New York City.

I don't think you understand the rest of the planet at all.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 5, 2013)

whitehall said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



I think both.

One always has to remember the classic Democratic tactic that was used by...............

None other than those promoting JFK. Put the autobiographies out there. You have to admit it worked well.

There was this young Senator who burst on the scene and became President. 

His name was Jack Fitzgerald Kennedy. And we got a replay in 2008.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 5, 2013)

paperview said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



priceless eh?


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 5, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Paul fears the crap out of people who inspect his work.
> ...



What's scary is we are talking to people who actually watch and listen to Maddow.


----------



## rdean (Nov 5, 2013)

whitehall said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



Media types?  Like the non-partisan pretested journalists from Fox?


----------



## rdean (Nov 5, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



Everything scares right wingers.  That's why they live in fear.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 5, 2013)

Everything that's going on, the wholesale destruction of the entire nation SHOULD have everyone living in fear.


----------



## paperview (Nov 5, 2013)

Maddow gets the last laugh.






"For more than a week, *Rachel Maddow*, MSNBC&#8217;s flagship host, has been doggedly pursuing the story surrounding Sen. *Rand Paul*&#8217;s (R-KY) lifting of the plotlines of the movie _Gattaca_ from the film&#8217;s Wikipedia page in a speech. She pursued the story nightly, even when there was no new information to report. 


 Her tenacity in pursuit of that story inspired a series of jokes  among conservatives at Maddow&#8217;s expense. The seeming frivolity of the  infraction on Paul&#8217;s part (or, more likely, his speechwriting staff&#8217;s  part) did not merit the excessive coverage that Maddow devoted to it.  Many believed that the MSNBC host was attempting to reignite her  long-standing feud with the senator, even at the risk of her  credibility. 
 But then, one week into the all-encompassing coverage of Paul&#8217;s  &#8220;Wikipedia-gate,&#8221; new details emerged about Paul&#8217;s history of  plagiarism. Far more egregious offenses came to light in outlets like  BuzzFeed and the _New York Times_. 

No one is laughing now. No one, that is, except Maddow."

Rand Paul's Wikipedia-Gate Gets Serious and Maddow Gets the Last Laugh | Mediaite


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 5, 2013)

The three people who watch maddow bought it hook, line and sinker.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 5, 2013)

Washington times even told him to clear out his desk didn't they?


----------



## paperview (Nov 5, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Washington times even told him to clear out his desk didn't they?


Yep.

*Washington Times ends Sen. Rand Paul column amid plagiarism allegations*: http://goo.gl/G5zMb0

   Quote:
 The Washington Times said Tuesday it had independently   reviewed Mr. Paul&#8217;s    columns and op-eds and published a correction to one   column on  Sept.   20 in which the senator had failed to attribute a   passage that  first   appeared in Forbes.

The newspaper and the senator   mutually  agreed to end his weekly   column, which has appeared on each   Friday in  the newspaper since the   summer. 


Read more: Washington Times ends Sen. Rand Paul column amid plagiarism allegations - Washington Times 

​ 
When you've lost the Moonies,....Yow.   Holy Dribbling Paularoni!


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 5, 2013)

what would john galt do 

Rand Paul Adding Footnotes So People 'Leave Me The Hell Alone'


> "What we are going to do from here forward, if it will make people leave me the hell alone, is we&#8217;re going to do them like college papers," he said Tuesday. "We&#8217;re going to try to put out footnotes. We&#8217;re going to have them available. If people want to request the footnoted version, we&#8217;re going to have it available."
> 
> However, Paul's problems went beyond citing sources. The website BuzzFeed on Monday found that parts of a Paul op-ed in the Washington Times were copied nearly word-for-word from an op-ed written by Dan Stewart of The Week.


----------



## paperview (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Dot Com (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hopefully the end of Crazy Rand.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 5, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Paul fears the crap out of people who inspect his work.
> ...



The real question is why don't rw's care that he's a liar and a thief?

Why are your standards so consistently LOW?


----------



## Politico (Nov 6, 2013)

Why don't Lw's car Obama is one. Some things are just a mystery.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 6, 2013)

I think a lot of people believe that the Wiki is public domain.  People here plagiarize it all the time.  Here is one flagrant example done by NY Carboneer:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/7127786-post1.html

If you look into the copyright of Wiki what you will find is that the material belongs to the person who posted it.  If no one has shown that Paul didn't post the material he used, then you have been remiss in your effort to effectively smear him.  Do you KNOW that he did not add that material to the Wiki?  How do you know that?

Beyond that I am amazed at the number of rabid posters here who in one breath are calling us here in KY 'inbred hillbillies' and in the next act like someone from or something that happened in KY has turned the entire nation.  Damn!  We must be powerful and brilliant 'inbred hillbillies.'  Then they are going to throw big bucks (which we all know they don't have) at some local election or other and turn the next Kentucky election around when they can't even turn the elections in their own cities and states around.

You people are a joke.  You are all just a sick, stupid joke. It takes so little to completely hair lip you.


----------



## paperview (Nov 6, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> I think a lot of people believe that the Wiki is public domain.  People here plagiarize it all the time.  Here is one flagrant example done by NY Carboneer:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/7127786-post1.html
> 
> ...


You are so far behind on this story, it would be wise to either do some reading on the matter of the last week in the news, (it's in many of the top papers) -- or just browse a few of these threads...lest you look even more foolish.

It's wayyyy past Wiki.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 6, 2013)

paperview said:


> sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > i think a lot of people believe that the wiki is public domain.  People here plagiarize it all the time.  Here is one flagrant example done by ny carboneer:
> ...



My point remains.  You do not influence anything in KY. Nothing.


----------



## paperview (Nov 6, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > sunshine said:
> ...


Who said I did, Ms. Strawman?

That does not change the fact the thieving Senator cum Presidential hopeful fell mighty hard this week, and had to eat many a plate of crow.  Senator Cut & Paste  saw some of his prospects diminish  fretfully this week.  

He has had a brutal, brutal week. He'll do fine in Kintucky for years to come.  Nationally, he's been wounded pretty badly.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 6, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> The real question is why don't rw's care that he's a liar and a thief?



Rich irony coming from an Obamunist...



> Why are your standards so consistently LOW?



Why is your hypocrisy consistently off the scale?


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 6, 2013)

paperview said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



Seriously?  The man is an orthodontist.  How hard do you think he CAN fall?  You all are to be laughed at.  Really laughed at.


----------



## paperview (Nov 6, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



^^ Does it get any richer than this.  

Eyes, teeth, meh.  What's the board certified dif, eh?


----------



## paperview (Nov 6, 2013)

One thing he ain't gonna be...is president. 

Or even come close.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 6, 2013)

paperview said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



Well, one thing about it:  At least Obama can't send a drone after you on American soil.  Yet.  Count your blessings, PP!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 6, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Seriously?  The man is an orthodontist.  How hard do you think he CAN fall?  You all are to be laughed at.  Really laughed at.



Sarah Palin
Herman Cain
Michelle Bachmann
Dan Quayle
Robert Bork

What do they have in common? Each was the victim of a vicious, coordinated attack by the democrats. When the filthy democrats see someone they fear, tens of thousands of agents are set loose to dig through anything and everything, to find some minor infraction or misstatement. Once found, then teams of demagogues form wild tales to slander and libel the enemy of the party.

As example; Fred Nirobi is a black conservative, he has built a following based on solid economic principles and support of traditional values. Party bosses take notice, and order a hit. They want Fred utterly destroyed because there is NOTHING democrats hate more than an uppity black who thinks they can think for themselves and not recite the script that their massahs in the party tell them to. 

Thousands of lice from hate sites such as MoveOn.Org and ThinkProgress start digging for dirt. No stone is left unturned. Bank accounts are searched, his home and office are bugged, email and cell phone tapped. When the party wants you destroyed, there is no such thing as privacy. 

Finally, a blogger from Communist Dreams finds a man who says he knew Fred in second grade, and the Fred once farted in church. The blogosphere goes wild, and the next morning there is a front page New York Times article asking "Did Fred Nirobi shit on the  pulpit of black churches on behalf of the Ku Klux Klan?"

This is the way the democrats operate. Bill Clinton called this "the politics of personal destruction." Educated people simply call it "demagoguery." 

Enemies of the party will be destroyed. Truth, half-truths, and outright lies will be used in varying combinations to tell a tale that will destroy the intended victim.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 6, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously?  The man is an orthodontist.  How hard do you think he CAN fall?  You all are to be laughed at.  Really laughed at.
> ...



A fair and true quote from Clinton.

It is bad enough that this occurs.  But the truly sad thing is that so many fall for it!  You see it in this thread and all over this forum.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 6, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > The real question is why don't rw's care that he's a liar and a thief?
> ...



As usual, dodging questions and hiding behind name calling. 

The real question is why don't rw's care that he's a liar and a thief?

Why are your standards so consistently LOW?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 6, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> As usual, dodging questions and hiding behind name calling.



Stating that you are an Obamunist is name calling?



> The real question is why don't rw's care that he's a liar and a thief?



You don't care that Joe Biden is. You don't care that Obama is a liar and a thief.

You only want to destroy enemies of your shameful party.



> Why are your standards so consistently LOW?



Why is your hypocrisy consistently off the scale?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 6, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > As usual, dodging questions and hiding behind name calling.
> ...



More hiding and still can't answer.



Why don't you just do what Rand Paul does?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 6, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> More hiding and still can't answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just do what Rand Paul does?



I'm shocked, sparky...


Biden Admits Plagiarism in School But Says It Was Not 'Malevolent' - New York Times


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 6, 2013)

paperview said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



 I know right? She just keeps


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 6, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> I know right? She just keeps



MUST     DISTRACT       FROM       OBAMAS       LIES........


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 6, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > More hiding and still can't answer.
> ...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 6, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



There is truly no hypocrisy like demopocrisy....


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 6, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



they are just being like you liberal/Democrats
you all only care when it's a Republican, but Obama lies and you say he, misspoke
Clinton gets impeached and you say it's only a blowjob
and the not giving a shit from you people about what your party and elected idiots does goes happily along
so pipe down with you bs..go get a life


----------



## mamooth (Nov 6, 2013)

Paul cultists, do you all agree with Rand Paul's advice to students that they should lie to other people's faces whenever possible, if doing so benefits them personally?

The Truthiness of Rand Paul - NationalJournal.com
---
He went on to describe studying for a pathology test with friends in the library. "We spread the rumor that we knew what was on the test and it was definitely going to be all about the liver," he said. "We tried to trick all of our competing students into over-studying for the liver" and not studying much else.

"So, that's my advice," he concluded. "Misinformation works."
---

(I didn't need to ask, of course. DearLeaderPaul has recommended lying, hence the Paul cultists all agree that lying for the cause is a good and holy thing.)


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 6, 2013)

lol
on and on and on and on and on

yawn yawn yawn

go worry over Obama lying..we would be shocked and faint if any of you petty asses would or give a shit


----------



## mamooth (Nov 6, 2013)

No one cares what you Paul cultists say now, because you've all been sucking the ass of proud liar.

Sadly for you all, there are consequences to be faced after glorifying a lying sack of shit like Rand Paul. Once you've screamed your allegiance to a liars' cult, everyone correctly starts assuming that everything you say is a just another big lie you're telling for the glory of your cult.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 6, 2013)

mamooth said:


> Paul cultists, do you all agree with Rand Paul's advice to students that they should lie to other people's faces whenever possible, if doing so benefits them personally?
> 
> The Truthiness of Rand Paul - NationalJournal.com
> ---
> ...




*Jesus even recommended lying:*



> Matthew 5:25
> 
> King James Version (KJV)
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 6, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Dot Cum, you are an idiot.  Rand Paul is an orthodontist.  All he has to do is go back to the office.  DUH!  Saying so is in no way digging a hole for myself or anyone else.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 6, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



she is such a sheep who only post to get attention from the other sheep


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 6, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Huh?  Dot Cum is a 'she?'


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 6, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I've heard both he and she
either one is still a sheep


----------



## paperview (Nov 6, 2013)

lol. She still thinks he's an orthodontist.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh my bad.  He is an ophthalmologist not an orthodontist.  So he will look in your eye instead of your mouth.  

Rand Paul - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## paperview (Nov 9, 2013)

I tried telling you that earlier, when you first called him an orthadontist, but as usual, you wouldn't listen.

And his claim of a _Board Certified_ ophthalmologist is going to be an issue for him if he continues to claim that...



> In the spring of 2010 stories first swirled around Sen. Rand Pauls certification  as an ophthalmologist by an outfit called the National Ophthalmology  Board, an entity he founded.
> 
> This week I discovered that while he  continues to present himself as board certified the NOB has been _out of business since 2011_, and in any event, does not under Kentucky law permit him to advertise as board certified.







https://app.sos.ky.gov/ftshow/(S(yb....aspx?path=ftsearch&id=0479924&ct=09&cs=99999


> In refusing to answer the direct questions Rand Paul will prompt further  inquiry as to whether he skated around Kentucky law, received  appropriate continuing education and represented himself forthrightly to  his patients, paid or otherwise. It is noteworthy that he says 200  people signed the letter; he does not confirm that any of them relied on  the NBO certification.


Rand Paul has another problem


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 9, 2013)

"Look" on the brighter side... 

He could be out blinding people right now instead of making a "spectacle" of himself in Congress.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 9, 2013)

paperview said:


> I tried telling you that earlier, when you first called him an orthadontist, but as usual, you wouldn't listen.
> 
> And his claim of a _Board Certified_ ophthalmologist is going to be an issue for him if he continues to claim that...
> 
> ...



On top of being a liar, a cheat, a racist and a thief, he's also a fraud. And all that with that weird rug on his head. 

Some here have said he's not as nutty as his father. I disagree. The guano didn't fall far from the old bat.


----------



## Listening (Nov 20, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Yeah;

If Paul smears a supreme court nominee before his confirmation hearings, he could qualify to be VP.

Have I reminded everyone how glad I am that the "Liar Of The Senate" (now dead-Ted) is gone.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 20, 2013)

Has Puddly Pillowbite fought his duel with Rand yet?


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 20, 2013)

Wow!!!  Just wow!!! If true, I'd call for a recall election.



Luddly Neddite said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > I tried telling you that earlier, when you first called him an orthadontist, but as usual, you wouldn't listen.
> ...


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 21, 2013)

Listening said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Hey, tell me what good Christians you Mormons all are when you rejoice in the death of people you disagree with...

Did you promise to never come back when the Mormon Moment didn't happen?


----------



## Listening (Nov 21, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > I tried telling you that earlier, when you first called him an orthadontist, but as usual, you wouldn't listen.
> ...



This is a classic.  You seem totally unable to make any kind of argument that could be considered in any way cogent.

Pray tell, can you tell us what this is supposed to mean ?  This group has been out of business for how long ?


----------



## jasonnfree (Nov 24, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Howitzers across the Rio Grande.
> 
> He's destroyed his chance for the democrat nomination with this.



But it's the republicans that field whackos for higher office and leadership.   The Pauls, Palin,  Rick Perry, Bachmann,   999 Herman Caine. Wouldn't surprise me if Louie Gohmert was next in line. Nobody on the democrat side to compare with these clowns, and if there are any, they are kept well hidden.  The above mentioned are the crown jewels of the republican party.


----------



## hangover (Nov 24, 2013)

Politico said:


> I wish people could still duel. We'd get rid of a lot of useless politicians.



I wonder....If a left wing fanatic like Oswald was to go to a GOP convention with an AK47 and take out a half dozen republican candidates, would republicans still be for assault weapons? Just how many cons have loaded weapons at their convention? Yeah, they'd probably take out the lefty, but how many other righties would take one in that shooting gallery?

Since lefties are such peaceniks, the likely hood is remote. It's always the right wing fanatics with the assault weapons.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 24, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> "Look" on the brighter side...
> 
> He could be out blinding people right now instead of making a "spectacle" of himself in Congress.



 

Wonder if he's done licking his wounds yet


----------

